# Wireless bridge IT question



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I worked with some guys years back that were doing this with what they called a laser shot.
Line of site is necessary.
Or

Air Fiber

https://www.ubnt.com/download/airmax-legacy/nanostation

For wireless, I'd recommend Ubiquiti Nanostations. They'll get 1000ft just fine and will give you close to 100mbps. And they're way cheap. You will need line of sight, however.

Regarding the phones, you can use some ATAs (media gateways) back to back to extend the analog ports from your Avaya across the wireless bridge. A 2-port FXS gateway in the shop and then a 2-port FXO gateway in the office. Most will do direct IP dialing, so no need for a SIP proxy or anything like that.

Or if your Avaya system is SIP-enabled already, a 2-port FXS gateway will work just fine.

&&&&

Check out these Czech ronja installs.

http://images.twibright.com/tns/7a3.html


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My real question is can one wireless bridge "connect" with two different wifi signals at the same time?


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

My initial reaction was "no", but googling "multipoint wireless bridge" has me rethinking things. For example:

http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/d...ting,-point-to-point,-and-point-to-multipoint


----------



## RatherHandsome (Aug 16, 2015)

Internet connection and wireless router in building 1.
Access points in building 2 and 3.
Antenna's sized to the distance.


----------



## Rowdy (Mar 26, 2010)

Take a look at ruckus wireless. Their zone flex 7731 Is probably exactly what you want.

I wouldn't recommend them for any serious distances, but for short building to building stuff they are great. Also a lot easier to setup if you are not as tech savy


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

Point to point wireless links would work much more reliably. A few ubiquity nanobeam 5 ac (NBE-5AC-19) would work very well in this situation.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't do it. The philosophy of use for 802.11 standards is for local hotspotting only - for many reasons that I don't want to get into. If you want to link multiple buildings, I recommend a point-to-multipoint radio and two subscriber units running proprietary protocols. Something like this should be your go-to for this application: https://www.ligowave.com/products/dlb-5

This would be a fun project for you and very easy to set up. The hardware is also relatively inexpensive to do it properly.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> My real question is can one wireless bridge "connect" with two different wifi signals at the same time?


I think we are getting hung up here on the difference between transmitting data and using data.

Marc, can the question also be this:
Both my next door neighbor and I have WIFI. Can I send him data directly? Can we share files? Can I send him a movie I have in a file?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The devices I use can be configured as wireless access points or wireless stations. You'd configure the one at the mother ship as the access point, the downstream ones as stations. 

For the distances involved, you won't need expensive gear ($500 all in), as long as you have line of sight or close to it. You can burn through a little vegetation etc. but not through a brick wall.


----------



## riverpc100 (Dec 2, 2012)

*WiFi*

With all three having their own internet you'll have 3 DHCP servers. 
You'll also need to deal with "Gateways", and possibly 3 subnets.
It can be done but with a fair amount of work. The bridging part is easy.

The easiest way might be to VPN all three together. This way all three
networks can keep their DHCP servers and be on separate subnets if needed.
Keeping the DHCP servers running makes the long run way simpler.

When the client adds new PCs and ties in a cell phone it just works.

With VPN there are 2 ways to look at this. 

1st, do you really need all 3 buildings to be locally connected ?
It would give you better bandwith but adds to the complexity.

2nd VPN the 3 buildings and rely on the cable network.
Most cable providers have a fair amount of upload speed so
as long as they are all online you're good to go.
With this method you put the VPN server in one building and
the other 2 get client VPN devices. A cheap way would be to get
3 ASUS RT-N66u routers and flash them with "shibby's" VPN firmware.

What you'd get with this setup is,
All 3 buildings would have their own internet.
They can be networked together and share files, printers, ect.

I had a 3 building VPN going for years with the same setup.
They printed to each others printers, shared the file server and 
even had network time clocks with the main software being 
on one PC in the office.
The Hardware costs were less than $400.00
If you go with VPN, look into the difference between TAP and TUN.
My solution above used TAP on one subnet.

Again, the same can be done with VPN through local WiFi but with
more work and hardware.

As far as the WiFi, Ubiquity makes a bridge called NanoStation M5.
They'll be overkill for the distance but are reliable and cheap.
But I'd stay away from that solution.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I'd go with the point to point between buildings if at all possible, you can cancel two internet services and just use the service in the main building, and you'll get more bandwidth between the buildings that you would with VPNs. 

Of course with VPNs you won't ever have to go up on a roof when it's raining. With point to point, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes it can be done. It is basically a wireless WAN. I'll get with my network engineer tomorrow and ask what equipment is needed. I will promise you this it is not your average consumer grade crap.


----------

